# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό.

## Λάζαρος89

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι νέο μέλος στην σελίδα και χαίρομαι που ανακάλυψα οτι υπάρχει! Εχω ένα dvd player AEG type 4502 το οποίο τελευταία φορά που το έβαλα στην πρίζα εκανε βραχυκύκλωμα. Το άνοιξα και είδα οτι έκαψε την ασφάλεια στο τροφοδοτικό. Μέτρησα πριν και μετά το πηνίο L1,πριν είχε 230v μετά είχε 0v. Το ξεκόλησα και διαπίστωσα οτι κάηκε, στην συνέχεια μέτρησα με ωμόμετρο μετα την ανόρθωση και είχε μεταξύ - + 0Ω ΒΡΑΧΥΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ. Ξεκόλησα και το τρανζίστορ ( BUT 11AX  Phm9625) και ωμομέτρησα στα άκρα του τις παρακάτω τιμές: Μεταξύ 1-2 :44Ω     1-3:44Ω  και μεταξύ  2 και 3 άκρου 0Ω.
Αυτο σημαίνει το τρανζίστορ θέλει άντικατάσταση; έπρεπε να κοιτάξω και κάτι άλλο; κάθε βοήθεια ευπροσδεκτη!!!1609674_10202827737115956_1211877796_n.jpg150219_10202827737795973_330017023_n.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Ναι το τρανζίστορ είναι καμένο θέλει αλλαγή. 
Σίγουρα όμως θα πρέπει να κάνεις και ένα γενικό έλεγχο στα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα: σε αντιστάσεις, διόδους,πυκνωτές κ.ο.κ. (στο κύκλωμα του πρωτεύοντος τουλάχιστον).

----------

FILMAN (20-01-14)

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Το πηνίο L1 είναι απαραίτητο; η μπορώ να το παρακάμψω κάνοντας γέφυρες στην πλακέτα;

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να το παρακάμψεις αλλά η συσκευή σου θα στέλνει / δέχεται περισσότερο θόρυβο στο / από το δίκτυο. Πάντως για δοκιμή μπορείς να το κάνεις. Όταν είσαι έτοιμος, βάλε σε σειρά με την είσοδο του τροφοδοτικού μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως. Έτσι αν κάτι πάει στραβά απλώς θα ανάψει η λάμπα αντί να γίνουν εκρήξεις, πυροτεχνήματα, κ.λ.π.

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά,αλλα τελικά δεν το έφτιαξα.Αγόρασα ένα τρανζίστορ,το άλλαξα και κάηκε και αυτό.Ημουν σίγουρος πως έφταιγε πως έφταιγε αυτο και δεν έλεγξα παρακάτω.Και στα άκρα  του Μ\Σ είχα 0Ω.

----------


## FILMAN

Στα άκρα του μετασχηματιστή καλά έκανες και είχες 0Ω.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω μερικούς που ρωτάνε πώς θα κάνουν μια επισκευή. Τους απαντάς τί να κάνουν, και αυτοί κάνουν άλλα. Τότε ρε παιδιά τί ρωτάτε; Ο Σήφης σου είπε να κάνεις ένα έλεγχο στα υλικά από τη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος. Εγώ σου είπα στην δοκιμή να βάλεις μια λάμπα σε σειρά. Έκανες τίποτα απ' αυτά; Όχι. Ήσουνα σίγουρος (όπως λες) ότι έφταιγε (μόνο) το τρανζίστορ. Αφού ήσουνα σίγουρος γιατί άνοιξες θέμα ρωτώντας;

----------

ezizu (22-01-14), JOUN (24-01-14)

----------


## JOUN

Εγω φανταζομαι την εχουν "φαει" και οι διοδοι..

----------


## Λάζαρος89

Αγαπητέ Φίλιππε,μην εξάπτεσαι.Έκανα έλεγχο στο πρωτεύον στα στοιχεία που  μπορούσα(ίσως να μην έχω τις γνώσεις και τις ικανότητες σου,χωρίς  ειρωνία),είχε όμως και μια πλακέτα όρθια πάνω στην βασική όπως φένεται  στην φωτογραφία.Η οποία είχε επάνω διόδους,αντιστάσεις(σε πολύ μικρές  διαστάσεις)που δεν θα μπορούσα να τις ξεκολήσω με το κολλητίρι μου,οπότε  δεν ήθελα να ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω με την συγκεκριμένη συσκευή..Και όσο  αφορά το τρανζίστορ δεν ήμουν σίγουρος απο την αρχή,γιαυτό και  συμβουλέυτηκα εσάς.Τέλος πάντων ας κλείσει εδώ το θέμα,ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια όλων.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν τσαντίστηκα, αλλά δεν μου αρέσει (ούτε εσένα φαντάζομαι θα σου άρεσε στη θέση μου) η κατάσταση που περιέγραψα. Τα υλικά που πιθανότατα έχουν πρόβλημα θα είναι υλικά ισχύος και όχι ελέγχου σαν αυτά που έχει η κάθετη πλακέτα.

----------

